# Greetings From Israel



## dfhagai (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Hagai Davidoff and I'm a composer and music producer from Israel.
I write for film, theater, television and produce solo artists.
I also teach music technology at BPM collage (mainly Cubase 5, synthesis and midi orchestrations).
I mainly orchestrate with EWQLSO Platinum Plus & Symphonic Choirs.

I've encountered your amazing forum four weeks ago, and it felt like I've found a new home right away...
(my wife's not going to like this 8) ).

Anyway, I like to share my compositions with you guys, with the hope of making the world a better sounding place.
Here are some demos of my work:

1.http://www.divshare.com/download/7435576-837 (&quot;Please&quot; - My VSTrio in action.)
2.http://www.divshare.com/download/7286077-a39 (&quot;The March Of The Frogs&quot; - a small piece from a children's theater show.)
3.http://www.divshare.com/download/8058584-6ef (&quot;The Ride&quot; - Another small piece from a children's play.)
4.[urlò4F   ® ‰4F   ® Š4F   ® ‹4F   ® Œ4F   ® 4F   ® Ž4F   ® 4F   ® 4F   ® ‘4F   ® ’4F   ® “4F   ® ”4F   ® •4F   ® –4F   ® —4F   ® ˜4F   ® ™4F   ® š4F   ® ›4F   ® œ4F   ® 4F   ® ž4F   ® Ÿ4F   ®  4F   ® ¡4F   ® ¢4F   ® £4F   ® ¤4F   ® ¥4F


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Hagel. Nice stuff in your repetoire! I appreciate your emphasis on piano in the first piece. Very interesting arrangements overall. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!

p.s.: By the way Hagel, to get a bigger response regarding music, usually we post our music works separately in Member's Compositions.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome Hagai! 

You write nice music and cool arrangements.


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------

